# Where to get Kontakt library wallpaper or skins? How to Install?



## Studio E (Apr 30, 2017)

Hi everyone. I just did a fresh install of EVERYTHING. I still keep my EWQL libraries in the Kontakt Library list. Can someone point me to where I could download some already-made skins for the libraries, like EWQLSO, StormDrum 1, Colossus, etc? Also, and I know this is a low branch for developer folks, but I have no idea how to install one. I'm assuming it's just a file to be tucked in somewhere in the library folder, but if you could give me a pointer, that would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Studio E (May 2, 2017)

No one, really?


----------



## AdamKmusic (May 2, 2017)

Do you mean something along the lines of this? with regards to the how to part anyway


----------



## Studio E (May 2, 2017)

Thanks! I'll be sure to check this out.


----------



## JonSolo (May 2, 2017)

Of course you need to know that none of that works with Kontakt legitimately.


----------



## Studio E (May 2, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Of course you need to know that none of that works with Kontakt legitimately.



Thanks. You know, I'm all about being 100% legit, but all I really want is to see my EWQL Kontakt libraries with a little artwork under the library tab so they are easier to identify when scrolling, and yes, because they will be pretty.


----------



## d.healey (May 2, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> Of course you need to know that none of that works with Kontakt legitimately.


Yes NI tells you what you can and cannot do with your computer


----------



## JonSolo (May 2, 2017)

That comment does not relate to my statement, which is quite clear... it will not work if you have a legitimate version of Kontakt on your computer. Of course no one can tell you what to do with your computer. I was correctly implying with my statement that the video had left out some REQUIRED information for it to work properly. If the OP is truly interested in making it work, and has a legitimate copy of Kontakt, he is out of luck. Understand now?

It was technical advice. I have no desire to participate in an ethics discussion.


----------



## Studio E (May 3, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> That comment does not relate to my statement, which is quite clear... it will not work if you have a legitimate version of Kontakt on your computer. Of course no one can tell you what to do with your computer. I was correctly implying with my statement that the video had left out some REQUIRED information for it to work properly. If the OP is truly interested in making it work, and has a legitimate copy of Kontakt, he is out of luck. Understand now?
> 
> It was technical advice. I have no desire to participate in an ethics discussion.



Ah, well that's a bummer. Yeah, I definitely have a legit version of everything. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Katzenjammer (May 3, 2017)

For the libraries that can't be added to the library tab I use quick load. Really easy way of organizing your libraries and favorite patches. Quick hide/show through right click on the empty space in Kontakt makes it easy to access and tuck away when not needed.

I know, it's not the same as a visual aid with the images in the library tab. But better than the original browser.


----------



## AdamKmusic (May 3, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> That comment does not relate to my statement, which is quite clear... it will not work if you have a legitimate version of Kontakt on your computer. Of course no one can tell you what to do with your computer. I was correctly implying with my statement that the video had left out some REQUIRED information for it to work properly. If the OP is truly interested in making it work, and has a legitimate copy of Kontakt, he is out of luck. Understand now?
> 
> It was technical advice. I have no desire to participate in an ethics discussion.



I have a legit version of Kontakt and it works for me, I have Auddict Drums of the deep and Project Bravo added as a "custom" library.


----------



## Studio E (May 3, 2017)

Thanks guys. To be clear, I just wanted wallpapers for libraries that do indeed show up in the library tab, but just have blank, grey backgrounds vs a pretty picture. That's all I was really looking for.


----------



## Lindon (May 4, 2017)

JonSolo said:


> That comment does not relate to my statement, which is quite clear... it will not work if you have a legitimate version of Kontakt on your computer. Of course no one can tell you what to do with your computer. I was correctly implying with my statement that the video had left out some REQUIRED information for it to work properly. If the OP is truly interested in making it work, and has a legitimate copy of Kontakt, he is out of luck. Understand now?
> 
> It was technical advice. I have no desire to participate in an ethics discussion.


did you see that little Smiley face Dave added at the end of his comment?


----------



## IoannisGutevas (May 4, 2017)

Just in case you wanna try this something to keep in mind. 

What it doesnt say on video is that those SNPID numbers must be unique. Otherwise not only it wont work, but the library that uses this number it will disappear from your kontakt library list. There are ways to check it though and if you have done this mistake to correct it but that falls into the geek-y discussion on checking the registry of your computer, deleting files ect so unless you know what you are doing or you have much time in trying failing and re-trying again and again its better to use quickload


----------



## Hyper-Alpha (Aug 8, 2021)

In case this is helpful to someone else, I had some Kontakt libraries not displaying the library instrument wallpaper (just showing grey background), the below worked for me (on Mac):

I had already installed library and library worked (included GUI artwork and interface once loaded), reinstalling didn't fix the missing library wallpaper, an there was no 'wallpaper.png' file in the directory, as the .nicnt file was setup to find it elsewhere.

The artwork existed, but it was not where the .nicnt file expected to find it, hence no display.

The artwork existed in the following directory, open this in Finder window:
MAC SSD (or HD depending): Users/Shared/NI Resources/image/ 'Instrument name'

You should see the below files, select all and copy.
MST_artwork.png
MST_logo.png
MST_plugin.png
OSO_logo.png
'instrument name'.meta
VB_artwork.png
VB_logo.png

The .nicnt file was expecting to find the artwork in a folder called PAResources. So the solution is simply to create a copy of the above 7 files, and paste them where .nicnt expects them to be.

Close Kontakt, open below location in Finder window
MAC SSD (or HD depending): Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/

Create the following folder structure first:
'Instrument Name'/PAResources/image/'Instrument Name'
And paste in the 7 files copied above in to this folder.

I keep my instruments on removable drive, so i disconnected that drive, reopened Kontakt (which advises it can't find the samples, then reconnect removable drive, and manually relocated samples.

This refreshed the instrument, and loaded the correct wallpaper tile for me. However this trick did not work for all instruments of mine with missing wallpapers, but did work for some, hopefully it helps someone.

If unsure what the 'Instrument Name' should be, open the .nicnt file in texteditor and look at the top section for:

.PAResources|image|'Instrument Name'|MST_logo.png
Obviously replacing 'Instrument Name' in all folder structure with the actual one you're trying to fix which is written in the .nicnt file.


----------

